# Vista Recovery Partition



## Crazy_down (8. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich hoffe ich bin im Windows Forum richtig, ansonsten bitte verschieben 

Ich hatte ein kleines Problem mit meinem Laptop und anscheinend hat es dabei die Recovery Partition zerstört. Mit der DVD konnte ich Windows wieder herstellen aber nun ist die Recovery Partition als normale Partition sichtbar. Ich würde gerne wieder eine Sicherrung auf diese Partition haben um den Laptop im Fall der Fälle auch ohne DVD in den Auslieferzustand zurück zu bekommen.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ? Es hat mich schon sehr verwundert das bei einem Crash diese Partition so schnell in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.
Außerdem will ich die Partition nicht sichtbar haben, sondern wirklich als reine Wiederherstellungspart. auf der Platte haben.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



Crazy_down hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem will ich die Partition nicht sichtbar haben, sondern wirklich als reine Wiederherstellungspart. auf der Platte haben.


Ich bin zwar noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie es genau funktioniert, allerdings muss es eine Sache von Windows sein.
Die Partition wird lediglich unter Windows nicht angezeigt..... unter anderen Betriebssystemen hingegen ist sie ganz normal sichtbar.
Somit ist es also auch möglich unter einem anderen Betriebssystem die Images, Treiber, Tools usw. zu brennen. 

Ich würde also mal in die Richtung "Partitionen unter Vista beim booten verstecken" suchen.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Die Lösung scheint in der Registry zu stecken:
Hide Drives from Your Computer in Windows Vista
[/edit]


----------



## Crazy_down (9. Juli 2009)

Den Link habe ich auch gerade gefunden 
Das werde ich heute Abend mal testen.

Wie stelle ich allerdings eine recovery partition her ?
Reicht es meine DVD dahin zu kopieren oder muss ich mit einem Programm bestimtme Wiederherstellungspunkte setzen ?

Gibt es keine möglichkeit die Partition nach dem alles drauf ist, READONLY zu setzten ?

Grüße
crazy_down

[edit]
http://blogs.technet.com/dmelanchth...die-rettung-der-wiederherstellungspunkte.aspx
[/edit]


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2009)

Die Recovery-Partiton ist erstmal nur eine ganz normale Partition, jedoch steht sie unter Windows nicht zur Verfügung.
Auf diese Partition wird ein Image (Abbild) der Systempartition abgelegt.
Das Abbild kann mir der Recovery-DVD (nicht die Windows Installations-DVD) mit dem darauf befindlichen Image-Programm (z.B. Norton Ghost) wieder auf die Systempartition zurück gespielt werden.
Ich kann Dir jetzt aber nicht sagen ob die Recovery-DVD auch ein Image erstellen kann oder ob es sich bei dem Programm um eine angepasste und/oder abgespeckte Version handelt (so genau habe ich es mir noch garnicht angesehen ).
Ein kopieren der DVD bringt also nichts, es sei denn dort befindet sich das Image (und nicht die Installationsdateien)

Der Wiederherstellungspunkt hat nichts mit der Recovery-Partition zu tun.

Der von Dir genannte Link scheint nicht das zu beschreiben, wie sich eine Recovery-Partition verhält.


----------



## Crazy_down (25. Juli 2009)

Sorry, ich muss den Thread noch einmal pushen.
Ich habe mit einer Recovery CD und einer Backup CD die alten Partitionen und auch einen älteren Stand wieder bekommen.
Allerdings fehlen jetzt 20 GB Plattenspeicher.
Die Platte hat 250 GB und angezeigt werden 232GB.
Egal ob ich im Windows oder im Linux mit einer LiveCD gucke, die alte Partition wo das Linux drauf war, wird nicht angezeigt.

Wie bekomme ich den Platz wieder ?

Danke.

Edit:
Ich habe grade gelesen das die Hersteller nur den Bruttowert der Festplatte angeben. 
Kann ich nicht irgendwie prüfen ob noch eine alte Linux-Partition vorhanden ist ?
denn 18gb verlust ist schon eine menge,


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2009)

18GB erscheint mir "normal"..... meine 320GB HDD stellt auch nur knapp 300GB zur Verfügung.
Bei mir ist der "Verlust" also noch grösser. 

Jedes Partitionierungswerkzeug sollte Dir den partitionierten und auch den unpartitionierten Bereich anzeigen.
Unter Linux gibt es z.B. fdisk oder cfdisk.


----------



## Crazy_down (26. Juli 2009)

O.K. Danke 
Dann check ich das jetzt mal und schau was sich machen lässt.

Gibts nicht eine Unterschriftenaktion für wahrheitsgemäße Angaben bei Plattengrößen ?  *Scherz*


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2009)

Crazy_down hat gesagt.:


> Gibts nicht eine Unterschriftenaktion für wahrheitsgemäße Angaben bei Plattengrößen ?  *Scherz*


Nicht dass ich wüsste.
Aber dieses Thema ist schon seit jeher ein Kritikpunkt in der Fachlitaratur gewesen.
Schuld daran ist der Umrechnungsfaktor..... es wird gerne durch 1.000 geteilt, tatsächlich aber wäre es genauer wenn man durch 1.024 teilt.
1GB sind als nicht 1GB sondern ~976MB..... und um so grösser die HDD ist, um so weiter klafft auch die Lücke.
Die Hersteller ändern aber nichts daran..... 250GB hört sich halt nach mehr an als wie 232GB.


----------



## Crazy_down (26. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja echt mies. Dann müsste man die Umrechnung als offizielle Umrechnung angeben und eine offizielle Einheit draus machen 

Aber ich glaube das kommt vom Thema ab.


----------



## michaelwengert (27. Juli 2009)

Man könnte ja die Binärprefixe benutzen...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binärpräfix

Aber ich glaube wenn auf ner Festplatte drtaufsteht 300GibiByte....das rafft dann gar niemand mehr


----------

